# Graves' and Cyclic Vomiting Syndrome or just nausea?



## lindsay0891 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm not positive I have Graves' but when I first started getting sick I was waking up every morning with severe nausea and vomiting most of the time, exactly like morning sickness in pregnancy. Everyone thought I was pregnant, but now that it's been around nine months or more since then I think it's obvious I wasn't! Some days it didn't happen and doctors never found any cause for it or any of my other stomach problems so I believe it was hormonal. I still get a lot of nausea and stomach issues but the vomiting ended in October. Has anyone else gotten or heard of anything like this?


----------



## BryanMike (Jul 5, 2017)

Lindsay, did you ever find a cause for your symptoms?


----------



## blackngold (Oct 28, 2011)

I always got a reaction to eating mainly bread


----------

